# New puppy name



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

We are trying to decide on a name for the puppy I will be getting in a couple weeks. Right now we are leaning towards Lola. I also like Piper and Leyla. We want something that sounds different than Charlie. Do you think Lola fits her?
Here's her pic...


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

i like lola and piper


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Charo


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I like Leyla! :wave:


----------



## 0SCARS (May 11, 2005)

I posted a list of names on a couple of the different threads. I'll post them here too!
sophie 
chanel 
paris 
coco 
eva 
daisy 
peaches 
sadie 
Kallie 
Lily 
Millie 
Bailey 
Hope this helps!!


----------



## 0SCARS (May 11, 2005)

Oh here are some more that I posted

Makana 
Anela 
Jada 
Shasta 
Calia 
Sophia


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love Piper she definately looks like a piperr there seems to be qutie a few lolas about but piper is more unusual


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

blossom said:


> I like Leyla! :wave:


Me too!!!  :wave:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

i think she looks like a leyla


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i like lola


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I looked at her and Evie came to my mind I don't know why!!! Very Random!!!


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Piper is adorable and I like it! Good luck finding a cute name^^


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

I really like Piper as well


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i like leyla too  

kisses nat


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

We decided to go with Piper, it seems to fit her personality, she's very hyper and she's got pipes! :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I like piper!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love peaches  

kisses nat


----------



## Froggirl83 (Jun 25, 2005)

She's definitely a Piper. Perfect.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

PIPER is a lovely name .. good choice 

:wave:


----------

